# Non hedgie related photos!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

I got the chance to play with my camera a little more yesterday! I had so much fun!  Here's some of the pictures I shot! I hope you guys like them! Please tell me what you think!














































You guys likey?


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Ohh how precious!! I don't know whether you have a fantastic camera or just great models, it must be both!  That little smile, eeeee my cheeks hurt from smiling at the cuteness!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Adorable!!  
Looks like a wonderful, fun day full of smiles!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cute! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful family  Great photos


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Seen these on FB  Such a lovely family you have.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Seen these on FB  Such a lovely family you have.


Thanks!  That's actually my best friend and her kids and husband, but they may as well be family! The kids think I'm their other mom and my husband is their other dad!

We had so much fun!


----------

